# Antoine Brumel (1460-1520)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Born in the town of Brunelle in France , he is the only franco-flemish to be born outside ''Bourguignon territory''
Burgandy?

He was acclaim as one of the greatest by none other than French writer of fame Rabelais, he was herralded to the level of Josquin Desprez by English musicologist of fame i forgot the name , for his geneous.

I heard one of his missa on superbe box-set of missa of flemish polyphony called O magnum mysterium, his music struck me has out of this world and divine.

Than after i look YouTube to see what the market offer and found Brabant ensemble rendition on hyperion record lead by sir Stephen Rice another missa whit motets , i said ****? i most order this pronto , presto, sap, i rush to my phone called the store, so this is order and im so thrill to received iteventually, i got 3 other cd comming up but this one is gonna blow me away to smitering...

You guys are into Franco-flemish composer of his league or just want to wrote something pertinant(important), or just more info on mister Brumel please be my guest.

Have a nice day ladies and gentlemen:tiphat:


----------

